# Themes, PLEASE!



## dreeb2 (Jan 11, 2002)

Please, oh please, if you're not going to release themes for OS X so I can customize my Mac, let the third parties do it. I remember making fun of my PC friends long ago when I could change the look of my windows, etc. Now, they've got tons of options and I have none.

Also, I want to agree with "Fahrvergnuugen" about advertising. I know a lot of people who are impressed with iPod just because of the commercial, even tho they are indifferent or PC-loyal. I think the first iMac commercials worked wonders, too. I NEED to see new iMac and OS X commercials. Most of the people I know that are PC-loyal just don't know any better and these commercials might enlighten them.

PLEASE!


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

Dream on 

I'd like to see Apple commercials i Norway!


----------



## GFive (Jan 11, 2002)

I definitely agree on the subject of themes.  It was one of the reasons I bought my first Mac just over a year ago.  PLEASE bring back themes, Apple!


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

Well, swizcore has two great themes, search for "swizcore simpleX" and "swizcore NeXT" on the boards and I guess you'll find them


----------



## GFive (Jan 13, 2002)

Those themes are nice, but it'd be nicer to be able to have the ease of use of OS 9 themes.


----------



## Jasoco (Feb 13, 2002)

THEMES! THEMES! THEMES! THEMES!

Gimme a T!
Gimme an H!
Gimme an E!
Gimme an M!
Gimme another E!
Gimme an S!

What's that spell!?

Well? What does it spell?

I'll tell ya what it spells! It spells a feature that the Macc OS was BORN to have. The ability to make your Mac what you want it to look like. The ability to make your Mac different than all your friends. That's what "Think Different" means. That's the Apple Credo. Make products that people can love. Products that conform to the users needs and wants. To their personalities.

OS 8 had themes. OS 9 had themes. People liked the ability to change the look of the OS. And Apple took that away from us. In its place they leave us with an unchangable (Not counting the people who risk corrupting their system to change their UI) OS with only TWO color choices. Blue and Grey. Not even a color for all their iMac's. Where's the Ruby? Where's the Lime? Where's the Snow? The Sage? The Grape, Tangerine, Bondi, Strawberry, QuickSilver? Where's the love, Apple? 

Where's the ability to make our OS look like we want it to look without the risk of killing our OS? Where's the feature Mac OS users had all the way up to 2001 and Windows users have now gotten? (Not counting the Win users who used WindowBlinds to change Pre-XP UI's)

I implore you, Apple. Theme Support is as important to mac users as the ability to change the Desktop Picture or HD icons or move the Dock. And we got all those features. Now where's our Theme Support?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

Brong back Gismo and Hi-tech from teh OS 8 days 

I loved seeing those themes...such nice eyecandy 


Admiral


----------



## rinse (Feb 13, 2002)

Yeah, swizcore themes are nice.... he has done a great job.... however, until they work via a legit control panl and are multi user system friendly.... i must stay away. A weird theme would freak my wife out. She likes aqua.


----------



## paulsomm (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreeb2 _
> *Please, oh please, if you're not going to release themes for OS X so I can customize my Mac, let the third parties do it. I remember making fun of my PC friends long ago when I could change the look of my windows, etc. Now, they've got tons of options and I have none.
> *



I second, third, and forth that. I honestly hate the aqua look and feel and it actually bothers my eyes being too white.  Windows at least always let you change colors, but OSX you're stuck with just white.  At least stop breaking all the third party apps. Everytime there is an OSX update it's like Apple is purposely killing skinning/theme support.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Brong back Gismo and Hi-tech from teh OS 8 days
> *



Drawing Board!  With the pale beige graph paper background!  That was without doubt the most gorgeous window theme I have seen for any OS, ever.


----------



## senne (Mar 7, 2002)

Download Duality 3 (download here: http://conundrumsoft.com/Duality/duality.html )

or methablabla here: http://homepage.mac.com/charonsoft/

here's an example with duality: http://sinewave.wirefire.com/sosumi/

http://themox.loamic.com/osxhub/#Anchor-THEMES-49575



Enjoy.

everything is possible with Mac OS X  

SENNE


----------



## Koelling (Mar 10, 2002)

meh


----------



## Jadey (Mar 10, 2002)

Why are you guys begging Apple to bring back themes? It was 3rd party software, kaleidoscope, that enabled themes in os 8 & 9. Do you mean the highlight colours, etc? That is in the General control panel. If you mean kaleidoscope like themes under X, senne gave up the links you want.


----------



## rinse (Mar 10, 2002)

no, Jadey, there were themes that could be enabled in the Appearance control panel in OS9... Platinum was the only included in the OS out of the box, but many were downloadable through third party ResEdit fiends. I think 8.5 brought the ability to the MacOS (?)

Some themes I had seen included : NeXtheme, Paper, Etc...

Search around... you'll find em out there.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 10, 2002)

Yes, it was 8.5 that introduced Themes to the Mac OS.

Damn you, Apple, for not implementing it yet. You don't just give someone a cool feature and then suddenly Yank it away.

I want to theme my OS soooooo bad, but every time I get a chance I either kill my OS because of the way Apple made OS X not replace missing resources or I just plain can't do it.

I WANT TO MAKE MY OWN INTERFACE!

That's ALL I ask, Apple. That's ALL I ASK.


----------

